# Saints Row IV Pirated + Original co-op?



## zebigd (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello, now first I believe most of your hate piracy and all that, but please, don't scold me.
So I got the pirated (RELOADED) version of Saints Row IV, I know I know, I'll gladly buy it when I get money, I'm just having financial problems. 
So, I managed to play it with another friend of mine who got the pirated version through Tunggle.
Now I wonder, will LAN co-op using Tunggle work if I play the pirated version and a friend of mine will play the original steam version?
Any of you tried it?
Please let me know.
And I swear once I get the money I'll buy the game. :angel:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

It doesn't matter whether we believe you are going to buy it or not, the rules are clear.



> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
> 
> software pirating
> ...


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Thread closed


----------

